# Nationals vs Astros



## Tom Smart (Oct 21, 2019)

@Wildthings up for a wager the Nationals beat the Astros?

I’ll put up this full sized Rhodium/22kt Gold Statesman rollerball in Black Ash Burl. 

Whatchu got?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Ooohhhhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ooohhhhh
> 
> View attachment 173205



You want to put something on the Series Eric?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2019)

It's okay, I know you're skeered.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Not skeered, just thinking of what to bet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

What are you thinking?


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2019)

Let me look tonight, I'll post something .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 21, 2019)

Absolutely let me find something to tease you with knowing you're going to lose that beautiful pen!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Here ya go @Tony. Magnetic Graduate rollerball in B&W Ebony.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh my pens kinda suck, how about this cheese slicer board? Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

We can do that. DEAL! I hate to take stuff from kids but I'll enjoy that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2019)

Just to be clear, you mistakenly think the Expos are going to win???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm not a baseball fan anymore, but my friend Bob died on Oct. 11th, and he was a Nationals fan, so going with them this year for Bob...nothing to offer but support.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> Just to be clear, you mistakenly think the Expos are going to win???


They would have a better chance than the Assros have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 21, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They would have a better chance than the Assros have.



Is that a George Jetson reply? Or Scooby calling for George's dog???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They would have a better chance than the Assros have.



All right then. I'll be waiting for that gorgeous pen, you still have my address.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Tony said:


> All right then. I'll be waiting for that gorgeous pen, you still have my address.


I have it but I won't need it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that a George Jetson reply? Or Scooby calling for George's dog???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 21, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'm not a baseball fan anymore, but my friend Bob died on Oct. 11th, and he was a Nationals fan, so going with them this year for Bob...nothing to offer but support.


And the Nationals appreciate it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Texasstate (Oct 22, 2019)

GO STROS!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh my pens kinda suck, how about this cheese slicer board? Tony
> 
> View attachment 173226


Gorgeous pen Eric! Tony, That cheese board in the shape of Texas would be a better fit in Eric's house. He would probably hang it over his couch to display it!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 22, 2019)

@Wildthings 
Thank you Barry. I would cherish it, even in the shape of Texas. See, he knows I'm going to win a cutting board!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Wildthings
> Thank you Barry. I would cherish it, even in the shape of Texas. See, he knows I'm going to win a cutting board!!!!



I'd rather put up a Texas cutting board instead of the cheese slicer. Don't matter much, I'm winning the bet, but if you want to see some Texas boards I'll post a couple to pick from.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm winning! So whatever you wanna send will be fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

@Wildthings


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Must be out trying to catch a muskrat to stuff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 22, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Must be out trying to catch a muskrat to stuff.



Cheaper to send you a stuffed muskrat than a stuffed muskox...


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Must be out trying to catch a muskrat to stuff.


Man, I'm sorry, been busy swatting gnats. I'll get it posted soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Cheaper to send you a stuffed muskrat than a stuffed muskox...


True dat.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Man, I'm sorry, been busy swatting gnats. I'll get it posted soon.


Thought maybe you were somewhere in the left field bleachers. Waiting for a Rendon home run ball.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

Nope in front of the tv waiting for Rendon to strikeout


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Wait is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

Gonna be a great series no matter what!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Indeed. And that home run will be coming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> GO STROS!!!



Mmm....beer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Indeed. And that home run will be coming.


BOOM


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Zim missed a lot of the season on IR and many have said these are his final games. He disagrees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Man, I'm sorry, been busy swatting gnats. I'll get it posted soon.



Where's the goods?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Mmm....beer.



Isn't that Alex the dog's line?


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

OUT OF THE PARK.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

BOOM!! Soto crushed that one


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Out of his semi-slump.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> Isn't that Alex the dog's line?


Alex! You better be drinking your water!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Alex! You better be drinking your water!



You know a lot of people have no idea what we're talking about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> You know a lot of people have no idea what we're talking about.



They started brewing again in 2016. Not available over here. I would try the new stuff....


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> They started brewing again in 2016. Not available over here. I would try the new stuff....



It was crap back then, can't imagine it's any better now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

What a fun game!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 22, 2019)

Gerrit Cole who?


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Gerrit Cole who?


Yep y'all did a good job against him! Better than anyone else. Well played. I'm going to bed and cry a little bit LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 23, 2019)

Waited all year for this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 23, 2019)

I’ll take that start......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2019)

Ouch


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh how about this one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 23, 2019)

That is gonna look good at my house!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is gonna look good at my house!



Don't worry my friend, I'll give you a great price on it after I get that beautiful pen!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 24, 2019)

I’m hearing crickets from Houston. 

Not a bad 2 game start from the underdogs.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2019)

That's NOT crickets! It's me quietly whimpering! I'm glad Washington is leaving town. Oh wait! We've got to follow them.

HEY all we have to do is win 4 out of the next 5. Done it plenty of times all year long! Just saying!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 24, 2019)

If you think the crowd in Houston was loud, wait till Friday night at National Park. Been waiting since 1933 to wave the red towels. And Saturday they will break out the brooms.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 24, 2019)

And of the 55 teams with a 2-0 start 44 have won the series.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 24, 2019)

Have to wrap this up by Saturday, might rain Sunday.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't care who wins. It just has to be over by November 1. It is un-American to be playing baseball halfway through college football season.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> If you think the crowd in Houston was loud, wait till Friday night at National Park. Been waiting since 1933 to wave the red towels. And Saturday they will break out the brooms.





Tom Smart said:


> And of the 55 teams with a 2-0 start 44 have won the series.


​


Tom Smart said:


> Have to wrap this up by Saturday, might rain Sunday.



There's an old saying about "counting your chickens"! I wont go into the details to spare you the embarrasement!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 24, 2019)

I am cheering a bit more for the astros; can't even tell you why. Absolutely shocked by the first 2 games; but still, these 2 teams are epic and I still think it will go down as a great series!!! Seeing my Rockies starting rotation implode this year, watching these starters is just incredible. If there are any better starting rotations out there, I just can't believe it!!! Look at the potential hall of famers just in the pitching staffs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I am cheering a bit more for the astros; can't even tell you why. Absolutely shocked by the first 2 games; but still, these 2 teams are epic and I still think it will go down as a great series!!! Seeing my Rockies starting rotation implode this year, watching these starters is just incredible. If there are any better starting rotations out there, I just can't believe it!!! Look at the potential hall of famers just in the pitching staffs.



Justin Verlander goes into my Hall Of Fame based on his choice of a wife alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2019)

Tony said:


> Justin Verlander goes into my Hall Of Fame based on his choice of a wife alone.


Maybe, just maybe it was HER choice of Hall of Famer. Think about that!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 24, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> ​
> 
> There's an old saying about "counting your chickens"! I wont go into the details to spare you the embarrasement!


Chickens? We don’t need no stinkin chickens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 25, 2019)

OK, @Wildthings, you strapped in for tonight’s drubbing? Juan Soto’s 21st birthday today. Expect he will make it memorable, in a good way. All the chickens are lined up and the rooster is getting ready to count them.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 25, 2019)

Dang....


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2019)

Yup, that was memorable


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> OK, @Wildthings, you strapped in for tonight’s drubbing? Juan Soto’s 21st birthday today. Expect he will make it memorable, in a good way. All the chickens are lined up and the rooster is getting ready to count them.


Speaking of chickens and drubbings. Watched the game while we hosted my granddaughters Home School Group's costume party. Great turnout!! I went as Colonel Sanders and my wife as my little chicken (pics to come). Had about 20 kids and some of their parents. Lots of fun and good eats (no fried chicken though)

Soto did have a memorable birthday...one he would like to forget forever!! Astro's bats made kind of a showing and Grienke brought his better self to the show for once. TONIGHT Bregman is gonna break out of his doldrums!!!!!! STAND BACK!!

(insert pictures here)

Me, my granddaughter and my wife


 


 


I think I'll head over to KFC and walk in and holler out "FREE CHICKEN FOR ALL"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 26, 2019)

You just can’t leave 11 base runners stranded and win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> You just can’t leave 11 base runners stranded and win.


You're preaching to the choir (See Astros game 1 & 2)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the goods?


Added new pictures above and the "GOODS" here (crappy picture I know)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

If Bregman comes alive y'all are toast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 26, 2019)

This is the way the bull pen performed in May. No one for the middle innings. And the starters and closer suffered, paid a price and wound up on the IR.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2019)

Now it comes down to best 2 out of 3 … if we do win this game that is


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 26, 2019)

I’ve seen the Nationals come back from a larger deficit, but I don’t see it happening tonight.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 26, 2019)

So many dreams and so many lost wishes. Love Texas but the writings on the wall my friends. Just sayin. Wifey agrees but it is what it is! Love you Texas but gotta share the


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 27, 2019)

A new series starts tonight, if the rain clears out. The baseball gods have not been kind to the home team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2019)

I'll be watching from a hotel room somewhere near Missouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 27, 2019)

It’s really wet here, I hope they can get the game in. Travel safe.


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 27, 2019)

Brrrrrreeeeeegmaaaaaaaaaan is back! Look out Beltway! Still sticking to 'Stros in 6. We've been here before, we know how to get 'er done, we've been done every playoff series the last three years and still come out on top. Let's go Space City!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2019)

In Poteau, OK watching Yordan put it out of the park!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 27, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> In Poteau, OK watching Yordan put it out of the park!!!


And Correa!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm setting here watching my dream of having a free @Tony Texas shaped cutting board slip farther down the drain.


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2019)

We knew that’s all it was —- A dream

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 28, 2019)

I hope the home team curse is still lurking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 29, 2019)

I keep pulling for the Astros although I really don't care that much. I guess that is the Texas in me. But, I keep watching the National's and thinking of our 2007 Rockies. At least the Nationals have given a better showing.

This series may come down to just flat being sad for the losing team; they are both showing great things. Nationals are the proverbial underdog though; coming all the way from the play in game.

Okay, start bashing yourselves again. For some reason, just felt like a little gate keeping today!!! A 13-12 game would be really fun; and no, I am not saying who I want to have the 13!!! Hope Wendell is up for watching tonight!! That would be the real story here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2019)

Tony said:


>



Sure hope I don't need that middle finger emoji tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 29, 2019)

I like that 1st inning!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m likin the 5th inning better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m not likin the officiating the last 2 games.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 29, 2019)

If we lose because of that BS call they just made!!!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2019)

Martinez is probably the calmest baseball manager under normal conditions. To see him that “animated” is a first. And I’da been right there with him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2019)

Home team 0 fer 6.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm just hoping for a good game 7! Don't want a blow out, just a good close game with the Nats coming out on top.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm just hoping for a good game 7! Don't want a blow out, just a good close game with the Nats coming out on top.


Exactly!!! BUT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Excellent call last night. That’s how I saw it


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Excellent call last night. That’s how I saw it


OK, where’s that middle finger emoji?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

Here ya go Barry!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Win or loose tonight _everyone _needs to acknowledge these Nationals have had an epic season. Most, including me, were ready to throw in the towel at the end of May and here they are, after facing several elimination games, in a Game 7 for the World Championship. Yeah, epic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Everybody says that about their favorite teams. .just like the season the Astros have had — Epic!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

I will say the Nats have turned into my favorite national league team now. I want Rendon on my team!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Weren’t they favorites to win May? How can that compare to this underdog team?


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I will say the Nats have turned into my favorite national league team now. I want Rendon on my time!!


He is taking offers starting about midnight tonight (EST). Bring about $230M-$250M.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Contact Boras.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

In fact Strasburg might also be available. He had about a 3 day window to opt out of his current contract and become a free agent. Again, contact Boras.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Cole will also be available. Can’t afford them all


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Boras is the constant. Probably won’t see any of them sign early as he drives the show and price.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

I like that name. Mine is Buras.......coincidence?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmmmm


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Weren’t they favorites to win May?


Yes they were! And they have fulfilled that..A sign of an Epic team



Tom Smart said:


> How can that compare to this underdog team?


Pure luck for this underdog team


YULI STRIKES FIRST!!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Yes they were! And they have fulfilled that..A sign of an Epic team
> 
> 
> Pure luck for this underdog team


Powering through 5 elimination games is luck?


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Powering through 5 elimination games is luck?


LOL luck is funny that way!

Oh BTW I need to get you my address!


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 30, 2019)

Careful Barry........ think “just one more pass”. The way this series has gone.......I’m not stepping away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

It has been entertaining

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

RISP LOB is killing us
We need about 12 more runs.....these Nats scare me


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

At least you have base runners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Getting scarier


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

We got screwed on that non strike call


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

There it is


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

Howie is a hero AGAIN!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Here we go. All we need is 4 to tie and 5 for the win


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, it was a great series. Eric, it will be on the way soon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

It was. That was what I wanted, a good game! Thanks. I can't wait to get it to Virginia.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations Nationals on a great season!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

I’m gonna be quiet.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2019)

Gloat all you want.. I would hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

OK, that’s long enough. 

Nothing worse than the visitors celebrating on your field.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

I’m still amazed that there were no home team wins.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> OK, that’s long enough.
> 
> Nothing worse than the visitors celebrating on your field.



True story


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

This caps a career for Zimmerman, but how does it get better for a Solo or Robles?


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2019)

@Wildthings, you know, Barry, it would be best if you changed that avatar so you’re not reminded of this loss every time you log in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 30, 2019)

*Yahoo! We won! Yippee!*


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2019)

Two very good teams were there and either one deserved to win the championship. I'm just glad the better team won and @Tom Smart and I get our stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 31, 2019)

Saw an article this morning that Cole was wearing a Boras Corp hat after the game and was telling interviewers he was not an employee of the Astros. That kinda sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 31, 2019)

I didn’t see Rendon in a Boras Corp hat after the game. 

Just a World Series Championship Hat!


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 31, 2019)

@Wildthings, hey Barry, the parade starts at 2pm Saturday at Constitution and 5th. I recommend taking Metro because parking is gonna really suck downtown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh I didn't get your box ready today, went and saw Wendell, sorry man. I will tomorrow.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2019)

No hurry. Glad you're keeping up with him and letting us know. I need to get the box I have for Wendell sent down.


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2019)

Just hang onto it for now if you would.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2019)

Okay


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 31, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> @Wildthings, you know, Barry, it would be best if you changed that avatar so you’re not reminded of this loss every time you log in.


NO WAY DUDE! Still proud of my team. But I did correct the caption underneath it for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 31, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> @Wildthings, hey Barry, the parade starts at 2pm Saturday at Constitution and 5th. I recommend taking Metro because parking is gonna really suck downtown.


Wouldn't even think about going in that rathole place y'all call a city!! BLAH!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> NO WAY DUDE! Still proud of my team. But I did correct the caption underneath it for you


I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 6, 2019)

@Tony received the board today. Thanks for the extra. How sweet it is to get this. I guess I can officially put the pen back up. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> NO WAY DUDE! Still proud of my team. But I did correct the caption underneath it for you


Like they say in nascar....2nd place is the first loser...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Like they say in nascar....2nd place is the first loser...



My HS coach used to say 2nd place is the first place loser...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Like they say in nascar....2nd place is the first loser...


Uhhh I'm ignoring you and concentrating on all the awards coming our way. Hopefully we'll sweep them!! CY, ROY, & MVP


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 12, 2019)

@Wildthings 

Hummm

https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/11/12/astros-sign-stealing-mlb/


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 12, 2019)

Saw a YouTube video about it! Watch out for some language in it


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 13, 2019)

Looking for tells and stealing signs from 2nd base is part of the game. But this is just what they say, not good for baseball.


----------

